# Stihl MS310 venting problems



## muleman51 (Jan 29, 2009)

My 310 starts and runs fine but then it quits. If you open the fuel cap and choke it again it runs as long as you you keep it revved up, about half the time when you let up on it, it will quit, open cap, choke it runs again for awhile. My dealer is pulling his hair out, we have replaced the vent tube and grub screws twice now. He is using Stihl tubing.  Doesn't know what to do. It gets real frustrating restarting that saw a dozen times or more every tank of gas. There must be some solution? Thanks. Jim


----------



## aandabooks (Jan 30, 2009)

Check the underside of the fuel line for small cracks.  It is a known problem on that series of saw.


----------



## wingsfan (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep, check the fuel lines. I had a stihl that acted the same way, took it to the stihl dealer and it needed new lines.


----------



## burr (Jan 30, 2009)

On the 310, my Stihl had a recall, fuel pickup in the tank was going bad.  Of course, I had no idea until I tried using it for several frustrating times.  Dealer mentioned it when I brought the saw in, it may have been 'no charge'.


----------



## dirttracker (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely check the fuel line. Mine went bad after 5 years and did the same thing. Its a common problem, the fuel line and a new fuel filter were ~$20 and it took 30 min to fix. One sure way to tell, take the carb off and stretch out the fuel line. If there are cracks in the line you'll see em. When I pulled my fuel line out it broke into a couple of pieces. I've also had a problem with the impulse port on the carb plugging up over the past year. Guess I need to replace the impulse line as well. The line does not appear bad, but I get a piece of crud in the port on the carb and the saw starts running lean and won't idle. If I pull the carb and clean out the port it runs fine again for a while. BTW, don't use the saw in this condition (assuming you can) running lean is a good way to melt internal engine parts.


----------

